# Parque Nacional dos Aparados da Serra



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Parque Nacional de Aparados da Serra*

Cânion do Itaimbezinho
















































































































































Araucária angustifolia seedling












































Mimosa scabrella









Habitats 
Campo limpo (grasslands without trees), campo rupestre (grasslands with exposed rocks throughout), banhado turfoso (peat soil wetlands), low montane Atlantic dense rainforest, montane Atlantic dense rainforest; high montane Araucaria forest, transition forest between Atlantic and Araucaria forests, and Refugios vegetacionais (cliff vegetation).


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Beautiful!!!! I have been there in 2003, very impressive - a pity that it's not known outside of the continent.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

So where exactly in Brazil is this?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

East of Gramado and Canela, 2-3 hours north of Porto Alegre on the border between Rio Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh, went there last April, I have some pics too:


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Great! I guess, pictures don't show the real depth of the canyon and the entire beauty. Must go one day!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's really worth it! But you only can go in groups of 15 (not 12, not 16 - only 15 :lol: ) with a guide from the park center. But it's okay - like that it stays also a reserve and is not flooded by mass tourism. Book an arrangement from Canela or Porto Alegre, it's not that expensive.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ When we went last April, we were in a car and we went straight from Gramado, 140km, from which, about 25 was dirt road ahha, I still remember that insane shaking! 

But the view was great, the mountains in the south are pretty interesting.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

schmidt said:


> ^^ When we went last April, we were in a car and we went straight from Gramado, 140km, from which, about 25 was dirt road ahha, I still remember that insane shaking!
> 
> But the view was great, the mountains in the south are pretty interesting.


Have you been in the Parque do Caracol in Canela as well?


----------



## moluska (May 14, 2006)

Hiii, I ve been in Parque do Caracol in Canela too. Beautiful place to visit and Caracols fall is just amazing. You only have to be courageous enough to go down 927 degrees and have get this view! But it's worth loads :cheer: 











**
I ve been in Itaimbezinhos cânyon too. You all can see the pictures here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=369816 

**
If you are in brazil you should visit all serra gaúcha in rio grande do sul. its just a fantastic experience!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Kuesel said:


> Have you been in the Parque do Caracol in Canela as well?


Nope I haven't 

In our last trip to Gramado/Canela last Easter the schedule was going to Itaimbezinho on Friday, Parque do Caracol on Saturday and coming back home on Sunday. Thing is that the greatest fog I've seen in my life invaded Gramado that Saturday AND Sunday (driving was ridiculously dangerous that day). We could have gone, but we wouldn't have seen much ehehhe.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

By gersonibias


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the canyon is amazing :shocked:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Simply PA RA DI SE !


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

>>>>>>>


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

amazing


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

AcesHigh said:


> amazing


Why are you amazed - you live only a few miles from there - relatively speaking


----------

